# endo and bloody mucus stools?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

can endo create bloody mucusy stools? i went this am and the first stool was green and the second consisted of what looked like a mucusy blood clot? what is this? have ibs but heard that this can be a sign of endo too?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.endocenter.org/endo.html lists bloody stool as a symptom.Blood in the stool is NOT a symptom of IBS.You don't really pass a hemaroid, but they can become irritated and bleed. Bright blood on the surface tends to be hemaroids/fissures in the anus.Blood from higher up has usually started to darken and if high enough up will be black and tarry.Infections or other causes of inflamation can cause blood in the stool (from your other post).K.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Welcome to my world!! I go back and forth from the GI to the GYN. Is it endo or crohn's? It is so damn frustrating!


----------

